# When you see it...



## Perkone (5. August 2008)

you'll shit bricks. 
Wer kennts noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lustige (De)Motivator Bildchen mit verstecken Inhalten. Wer mitspielen will, muss jeweils vom Vorgänger erraten, wo das verstecke Ding im Bild is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sucht bei google einfach nach "when you see it".

Also, hier das erste, is ziemlich einfach: First

Und für Fortgeschrittene: scnd


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

Beim ersten klebt nen Schwarzeran der Scheibe, oder?^^


----------



## Perkone (5. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Beim ersten klebt nen Schwarzeran der Scheibe, oder?^^



Yo dat is richtisch ;D Such n mindfuck und poste es ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

Perkone schrieb:


> Yo dat is richtisch ;D Such n mindfuck und poste es ^^



Schreib mal die Auflösung beim zweiten per PM. Ich seh da garnichts. ;(


----------



## EasyGoing (5. August 2008)

tach, bei zweiten Bild seh ich nen Dino stimmts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

is da nich links der sensenmann oder so?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

Poste mal nen anderer irgend ein Bild. Bei den ganzen Teilen die nicht so offensichtlich sind, seh ich garnichts.^^


----------



## EasyGoing (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

da hinten der kerl an der tür. ffa


----------



## EasyGoing (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da hinten der kerl an der tür. ffa



richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  war aber auch net allzu schwer..


----------



## Wray (5. August 2008)

Hier noch eins


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

der pisser links


----------



## Wray (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der pisser links



jo


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der pisser links



Ich frag mich dabei.... wie kommt man auf solch eine Idee? o.O


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

nun im internet kennen einen dann schon n paar leute^^


----------



## Wray (5. August 2008)

Die sind alle leicht...


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

is da wieder ein schwarzer der an der scheibe hängt?


----------



## K0l0ss (5. August 2008)

Ne. Da kommt nen T-Rex angelaufen. Im Hintergrund.

FFA, geh pennen.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ne. Da kommt nen T-Rex angelaufen. Im Hintergrund.
> 
> FFA, geh pennen.


ich hab das für ne kugel auf 2 beine gehalten^^


----------



## Wray (5. August 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ne. Da kommt nen T-Rex angelaufen. Im Hintergrund.
> 
> FFA, geh pennen.



jo...hab noch en paar nette gefunden aber zu müde zum posten...


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

ich dachte das wärn bäume^^
ich hab noch eins:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

schon wieder n schwarzer. mitte links unten. ffa


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

was soll dieses ffa hab ich was verpasst?
und ja richtig.davon gibts viele
nächstes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

free for all = jeder kann posten nich nur wer es erraten hat


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

aso und schon erraten?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

der plöde geist nervt zu sehr^^


----------



## Wray (5. August 2008)

Ok weiter gehts^^


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

stimmt schon
du hättest mich sehn müssen als ich den geist entdeckt hab^^
ich mach mal ein neuse wenn keiner was dagegen hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit bei wray schon wieder ein schwarzer


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

Die Tussie is scharf wie nen Rettich, und ich hab Angst, dass die nen Typ ist. aber ich erkenn nichts auf de Bild.^^


----------



## Wray (5. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Tussie is scharf wie nen Rettich, und ich hab Angst, dass die nen Typ ist. aber ich erkenn nichts auf de Bild.^^



jo den gedanken hatte ich auch


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

jaja ich such auch noch
is schwer sich von den "argumenten" abzuwenden


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> is schwer sich von den "argumenten" abzuwenden



Jo. Geiles Stück ist es ja. Kann man sich garnicht konzentrieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

ich habs gefunden links neben der flache ist etwas speichert am besten das bild und zoomt rein


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

ich habs gefunden links neben der flasche ist ein gesicht speichert am besten das bild und zoomt rein


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> ich habs gefunden links neben der flasche ist ein gesicht speichert am besten das bild und zoomt rein



Wirklich gut erkennbar ist es aber nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumschmuser (5. August 2008)

Ist es evtl dsa Gesicht von nem Schwarzen?
Ich hab mal gegooglet und bestimmt in 3/4 der Bilder ist das versteckte ein Schwarzer.


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

stimmt schon aber es ist da...denk ich


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

Baumschmuser schrieb:


> Ist es evtl dsa Gesicht von nem Schwarzen?
> Ich hab mal gegooglet und bestimmt in 3/4 der Bilder ist das versteckte ein Schwarzer.



Kein Wunder. Die kann man am besten verstecken! xD

Ja ok, der war mies.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

es könnte natürlich auch die ketchupflasche selbst sein^^
auch ziemlich ungewöhnlich


----------



## Wray (5. August 2008)

Next...lol ... diesmla ohne schwarzen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> Next...lol ... diesmla ohne schwarzen



Der Ast wirkt irgendwie wie nen bissiges Vieh...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wray (5. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der Ast wirkt irgendwie wie nen bissiges Vieh...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Bäume sind die Umrisse von nem Embryo


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

die insel da im hintergrund hat was von nem krokodil


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> Die Bäume sind die Umrisse von nem Embryo



Ok, das ist abartig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

ich hab mir gedacht das es was mit der form zu tun hat aber ich bin nicht drauf gekommen


----------



## Wray (5. August 2008)

Einen guten hab ich noch


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

hm is da was unter dem stuhl mit dem kerl drauf?


----------



## Perkone (5. August 2008)

Bei dem seh ich ehrlich auch nix raus ^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (5. August 2008)

Das Unix Buch?


----------



## shadow24 (5. August 2008)

nein noch viel offensichtlicher...omg,wir Männer können nichts mehr sehen,sobald nackte Brüste auf einem Bild auftauchen...
schau mal wie Mindfuck geschrieben wurde...saublöd sowas...ey,geschlagene 15 min hab ich mir das blöde Bild angeschaut...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nein noch viel offensichtlicher...omg,wir Männer können nichts mehr sehen,sobald nackte Brüste auf einem Bild auftauchen...
> schau mal wie Mindfuck geschrieben wurde...saublöd sowas...ey,geschlagene 15 min hab ich mir das blöde Bild angeschaut...



W...T...F...

Das Schlimme daran ist, dass wir nichts dafür können, uns Frauen aber Vorwürfe machen. <.<


----------



## chopi (5. August 2008)

moin,kann mir vllt jemand sagen,was man in dem bild,in dem man nen wald sieht,erkennen soll?


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> moin,kann mir vllt jemand sagen,was man in dem bild,in dem man nen wald sieht,erkennen soll?


ich sag immer noch der sensenmann da links im bild


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

würde ich auch sagen..ist nur en bissel dick...dafür das er ein knochenhaufen sein soll^^


----------



## chopi (5. August 2008)

meint ihr da links zwischen den ersten 2 bäumen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. August 2008)

Ich seh da keinen Sensenann. o.O


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

jap den mein ich zumindest^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

den da mein ich




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (5. August 2008)

Kann man aber nur mit viel Phantasie als Anthropomorphe Personifizierung des Gevatters erkennen :=)


----------



## Jegan (5. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find ich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

pulleralarm!


----------



## Vakeros (5. August 2008)

bei dem typen hängt was raus^^

edit:mist zu langsam


----------

